# Motherboard only reads 384mb of RAM NEED HELP!



## Briguy

Ok,

 So I have a cb60-BX rev B1 Motherboard that runs at 100fsb. It has 3 dimm slots which I have put 3 256mb pc133 sdram ecc sticks in and it only reads 384mb of ram. I have ECC on in the Bios. I was thinking maybe it likes pc100 better?

Any Ideas?

 I thought I heard that you can't put faster mhz ram that is higher then your motherboards fsb? If that's the case my motherboard's fsb is 100mhz and the rams is running at 133mhz.

Not compatible? So I should go with pc100?


----------



## Gareth

I am guessing the memory is unbuffered. That motherboard supports a maximum of

384MB unbuffered memory
768MB registered memory


----------



## PC eye

PC66 or PC100 memory standard. The PC133 may be simply backclocking to the PC100 speed allowing that to be used. Unbuffered sees a 384mb max according to the only reference found on the old board there.

•    16MB to 384MB memory using unbuffered DIMMs
•    32MB to 768MB memory using registered DIMMs
•    Three 168-pin DIMM sockets
•    Uses x64 or x72 PC SDRAM, 3.3V
      –  PC-66 SDRAM DIMM for 66MHz FSB processors
      –  PC-100 SDRAM DIMM for 100MHz FSB processors
•    ECC supported (uses x72 PC SDRAM DIMM)
http://www.itox.com/pages/products/mothers/revcontrol/cb60bxb.php​


----------



## ronster667

you proabbaly have shared graphics memorie so your graphics is useing maybe half that, my computer reads 448 because i have 122 in graphics!


----------



## PC eye

If the bios sees a larger then default 64mb there then that would be another idea. But PC133 memory is one step above the supported memory speed for that model board and could be half the problem. If you do replace the memory just make sure it's the registered and not unbuffered type.

I ran three 256mb simms on an old Shuttle board several years back where you saw 768mb then on PC133 being the max while PC100 could also be used at the time on that board. But that was seen on a newer AMD Slot A model then the Intel P II you have there.


----------



## Briguy

So I want to buy 3 256mb sticks of pc100 sdram registered ecc. 

It's a  Intel 440bx chipset.

So should I use high or low density ram for it?


----------



## PC eye

The early PC100 standard systems would see the low density memory used while the newer SDRAM based systems like what you have there would use the high density registered. That would be the thought there since that's a later Socket 370 P III/Celeron model board in use.


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> The early PC100 standard systems would see the low density memory used while the newer SDRAM based systems like what you have there would use the high density registered. That would be the thought there since that's a later Socket 370 P III/Celeron model board in use.



I thought that the high density ram works on more AMD based chips then Intel?


----------



## PC eye

Once sdram became the memory standard that effected Intel as well as AMD there. You'll note from the specifications on the board you have there that it is backward compatible with PC66 SDRAM as well as the PC100 standard meaning even the older slower memory would have to be high density.


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> Once sdram became the memory standard that effected Intel as well as AMD there. You'll note from the specifications on the board you have there that it is backward compatible with PC66 SDRAM as well as the PC100 standard meaning even the older slower memory would have to be high density.



So what your saying is I should use high density for this board?


----------



## PC eye

That's the type to use for the board there. The low density memory would be used on older non sdram type boards while that one was a later model Socket 370 P III board. A Pentium Pro. P I or II would see low density there.

The one thing to remember about old boards like that is that they were very rigid on specifications unlike newer boards like many DDR boards were single or dual sided dimms could both be used or the next higher speed of memory would run at the fastest supported. On a board like the one you have there PC133 memory would likely not run at all since the requirement is 100/66 only.

Fussy boards is basically what is seen with old relics!  I did find a vendor that still carries the PC66 and 100 at http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/sdram.html?Standard=PC100

I was a little surprized to see EDO memory also listed since I haven't seen any of that for a good number of years now. Talk about ancient relics try restoring an old I386 when you get a chance.


----------



## StrangleHold

Briguy said:


> So I want to buy 3 256mb sticks of pc100 sdram registered ecc.
> 
> It's a Intel 440bx chipset.
> 
> So should I use high or low density ram for it?


 
If you want to run over 384 mbs. You will have to use registered memory. ECC and registered is not the same but alot are both, your board supports ECC too. Registered just holds the data one clock cycle/ alittle slower. As far as high or low density, it doesnt really matter. Just make sure all the sticks are the same brand and model and all are either double or single sided. Single if possible. If you need any other info. just post back.


----------



## PC eye

There are no dual sided PC100 simms. The board there uses high density registered memory to see the full 768mb capabilty. Once you move up from Socket 370 to 423 then you run into boards that run DDR sdram memory no longer seeing simms.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> There are no dual sided PC100 simms. The board there uses high density registered memory to see the full 768mb capabilty. Once you move up from Socket 370 to 423 then you run into boards that run DDR sdram memory no longer seeing simms.


 
What, this get crazier every day. 

His board doesnt even use simms memory. What the hell are you talking about?





Does that look like simms slots to you!!!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> What, this get crazier every day.
> 
> His board doesnt even use simms memory. What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that look like simms slots to you!!!


 
Yes it does look familiar since I ran PC66/PC100/PC133 memory until until getting into the first Socket A build here. If you bothered to look you would notice that PC66/100/133 memory doesn't see locking retainers at the end of the memory slot as seen with DDR and on. Dimms are inserted straight in and that was it.

Now let's review the actual specifications again to see...

*SYSTEM MEMORY *For compatibility: Order your memory*
*via ITOX or ensure that your vendor's memory is compatible with Intel[SIZE=-1]® 440BX AGPset.[/SIZE]*

• 16MB to 384MB memory using unbuffered DIMMs
• 32MB to 768MB memory using registered DIMMs
• Three 168-pin DIMM sockets
• Uses x64 or x72 PC SDRAM, 3.3V
– PC-66 SDRAM DIMM for 66MHz FSB processors
– PC-100 SDRAM DIMM for 100MHz FSB processors
• ECC supported (uses x72 PC SDRAM DIMM)​


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Yes it does look familiar since I ran PC66/PC100/PC133 memory until until getting into the first Socket A build here. If you bothered to look you would notice that PC66/100/133 memory doesn't see locking retainers at the end of the memory slot as seen with DDR and on. Dimms are inserted straight in and that was it.
> 
> Now let's review the actual specifications again to see...
> 
> *SYSTEM MEMORY *For compatibility: Order your memory*
> *via ITOX or ensure that your vendor's memory is compatible with Intel[SIZE=-1]® 440BX AGPset.[/SIZE]*
> 
> • 16MB to 384MB memory using unbuffered DIMMs
> • 32MB to 768MB memory using registered DIMMs
> • Three 168-pin DIMM sockets
> • Uses x64 or x72 PC SDRAM, 3.3V
> – PC-66 SDRAM DIMM for 66MHz FSB processors
> – PC-100 SDRAM DIMM for 100MHz FSB processors​
> • ECC supported (uses x72 PC SDRAM DIMM)​


 
Yes PC eye, look at it.

Three 168-pin DIMM sockets.

You dont know the difference in SIMMS and DIMMS do you.

SIMMS only came in 30/72 pins and installed at a angle and snapped upright into place. This board does not use SIMMS!!!!!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Yes PC eye, look at it.
> 
> Three 168-pin DIMM sockets.
> 
> You dont know the difference in SIMMS and DIMMS do you.
> 
> SIMMS only came in 30/72 pins and installed at a angle and snapped upright into place. This board does not use SIMMS!!!!!


 
Well I'm glad you finally figured that one out!  I haven't actually seen simms since I ran that old I386 clunker from IBM. The old I486 AST ran 64mb of EDO 66 memory there. Those were the daze alright taking forever to get anything done!

As I was pointing out earlier, Briguy, that board sees the sdram standard and would use high density PC100 regustered not unbuffered low density memory for seeing the best results there.


----------



## tyttebøvs

Double sided SIMMs exists, right?


----------



## PC eye

tyttebøvs said:


> Double sided SIMMs exists, right?



 When you finally ask an intelligent quesion some day if that is possible you might just get an answer!


----------



## tyttebøvs

Is it not intelligent? A couple of post above you say something about it... I think there is some confusion here about what dimm and simm modules are.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye I dont get you at all. 

First you said the board ran SIMM memory. 
No it doesnt.

Second you claim they didnt make double sided SIMM memory.
Yes they did.

Third you claim you didnt say it used Simm memory.
Yes you did, and even argued with me over it.

I feel like I'm talking to a, dont really know what I'm talking to.


----------



## PC eye

Not actually. I think the only one confused is you. In fact the image here is of the typical 30pin and later 72pin "simms" you would see on an I286, I386, I486 boat anchor.


----------



## StrangleHold

This is useless!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> This is useless!



For you maybe but not for someone lwho is asking.

The memory you will be installing there, Briguy, will look like this.





The screens here simply show the difference between the older 30pin and 72pin simms to what PC100 sdram looks like since the specifications mention PC66/100 memory there.


----------



## StrangleHold

Can you tell me why you even brought up SIMM memory?

Claimed they never made double sided Simm?

Argued that the board used it? 

Then all of a sudden jump back on the SDRAM bandwagon?


----------



## tyttebøvs

It _could_ be a typo. D and S _is_ next to each other. And SIMM does mean _Single_ In-line Memory Module.


----------



## StrangleHold

tyttebøvs said:


> It _could_ be a typo.


----------



## Cromewell

Why did this take more than 1 post?

And by that I mean this post: http://www.computerforum.com/1131001-post2.html
If Briguy didn't understand that ECC and buffered/registered are not necessarily the same then this one: http://www.computerforum.com/1132495-post12.html

The rest of this thread does nothing but show what everyone else here already knows.



> There are no dual sided PC100 simms


I have to say, this is true.


----------



## Briguy

This is so strange. I can't boot with high or low density ram pc100 ecc registered ram. It just shows a dark screen. It does boot with pc133 ecc registered but only shows 384mb out of 3 sticks of 256mb. I don't know if my Bios is up to date for it. Can anyone check that please. I think my version is 9/11/2002. Other then that I don't know what to do. It says in the manual it can handle over 700mb if it is ecc registered and that's what I have.

I'm wondering if there is a problem with the memory controller?

Any ideas of what to do?


----------



## Briguy

This is weird. Crucial memory scanner thinks my board has 4 dimm slots. I have 3. I wonder if I flashed the wrong bios model.


----------



## PC eye

The Crucial scan there may simply be going by the make not model information and likely newer chipset as well used on an updated P III or P4 model board that saw 4 slots rather then 3 instead. As far as seeing the correct bios update I came across that at the page here being right at the top of the boards listed. http://www.itox.com/pages/support/mbd/showcb60bx.htm

You'll note the date seen there is 11/09/2002 for that being apparently the last available. That contains the AWDFlash.exe tool and bin file you need to see copied to the root of C as well as on the floppy disk since the flash tool used needs to be on a dos type boot disk.


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> The Crucial scan there may simply be going by the make not model information and likely newer chipset as well used on an updated P III or P4 model board that saw 4 slots rather then 3 instead. As far as seeing the correct bios update I came across that at the page here being right at the top of the boards listed. http://www.itox.com/pages/support/mbd/showcb60bx.htm
> 
> You'll note the date seen there is 11/09/2002 for that being apparently the last available. That contains the AWDFlash.exe tool and bin file you need to see copied to the root of C as well as on the floppy disk since the flash tool used needs to be on a dos type boot disk.



This website it one guy says to use 16x8 chips and not 16x4 or 32x4.
I wonder if that's my problem.


http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## PC eye

As I was trying to explain earlier the older boards were extremely fussy about what memory was used. Unfortunately the only specifications seen at the one link are too sketchy to point out anything more then registered or unregistered in addition to 768mb of PC66 72pin, PC100  168pin as far as memory speed and pin count.


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> As I was trying to explain earlier the older boards were extremely fussy about what memory was used. Unfortunately the only specifications seen at the one link are too sketchy to point out anything more then registered or unregistered in addition to 768mb of PC66 72pin, PC100  168pin as far as memory speed and pin count.



Phoenix Bios company must have an update for my bios because when I use there scan for my bios it says that it's out of date. Trouble is when I go to download it the connection times out. Ahhh I hate when you make some progress and then you run into another wall.

Here's the website. http://biosagentplus.com/?ref=29


----------



## PC eye

The awdflash.exe sounded more like Award. But then you would often see Award-Phoenix listed on older boards at times. When the scan shows out of date it means you can no longer download any updated version due to the board being too old there.

When restarting the system hit the pause button to write down the bios version displayed on the post screen unless you have the logo splash screen enabled in the bios. That would then have to be turned off. 

Compare that to the 11/9/02 release date of the "2A69KD4F.bin" number seen in the zip file for the last release there if any date information is also displayed. Generally you only see the revision number if anything however.


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> The awdflash.exe sounded more like Award. But then you would often see Award-Phoenix listed on older boards at times. When the scan shows out of date it means you can no longer download any updated version due to the board being too old there.
> 
> When restarting the system hit the pause button to write down the bios version displayed on the post screen unless you have the logo splash screen enabled in the bios. That would then have to be turned off.
> 
> Compare that to the 11/9/02 release date of the "2A69KD4F.bin" number seen in the zip file for the last release there if any date information is also displayed. Generally you only see the revision number if anything however.






http://biosagentplus.com/results.php?ref=50xygqx&referral=29&PHPSESSID=vtokn739fp3s7ueko142ghv595

It clearly says the bios is bad and has a link to download it. 

Bios: Award Modular BIOS V4.51PG


----------



## PC eye

But as I figured it turned out to an older Award bios seen there. The "AWD" in the awdflash.exe name signifies Award there. Unfortunately you rushed too soon to use it before first seeing if any update would be needed. 

Generally you only need a newer version when some problem is being seen or some support for a newer hardware is added in as well as a fix for an existing problem. The bios version listed there however is likely an older release then seeing the last two dated 11/9/02 found on the support page found earlier having seen corrections made in them.


----------



## Briguy

So I'm looking for pc100 256mb ecc registered ram sticks that are CHIP DENSITY: 16x8 (Low Density)   CHIP CONFIGURATION: x72

I'm looking on ebay if anyone finds any out there let me know.


----------



## PC eye

On the old clunkers here I might add  I simply ran PNY memory and never ran into any of this. If the board ran PC100 you simply couldn't run PC133 and so forth. 

The specifications however when looking up information were a bit more detailed however then what was seen at the link there. But at this late date someone else may have a better idea on the 16x8 question you asked earlier.

For Kingston I ran into this,  http://www.memorysuppliers.com/kin12pc8ns16.html?productid=kin12pc8ns16&channelid=BIZRA

Upon adding registered to the search that same page comes up a second time for that vendor. Kingston is a better brand obviously.


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> On the old clunkers here I might add  I simply ran PNY memory and never ran into any of this. If the board ran PC100 you simply couldn't run PC133 and so forth.
> 
> The specifications however when looking up information were a bit more detailed however then what was seen at the link there. But at this late date someone else may have a better idea on the 16x8 question you asked earlier.
> 
> For Kingston I ran into this,  http://www.memorysuppliers.com/kin12pc8ns16.html?productid=kin12pc8ns16&channelid=BIZRA
> 
> Upon adding registered to the search that same page comes up a second time for that vendor. Kingston is a better brand obviously.





It clearly says that it supports 768mb of ram only if it's registered ram. Is that the same as ecc? http://www.itox.com/pages/support/mbd/cb60bx/CB61B.PDF

Anyway the ram that I bought says it for a server. Can that be a problem?


----------



## Briguy

http://www.itox.com/pages/support/mbd/cb60bx/CB61B.PDF

Where do I find ecc parity enabled ram?

Oh I just found this in the article:

The system board is equipped with three 168-pin DIMM (Dual
In-line Memory Module) sockets that support x64/x72 PC
SDRAM DIMM, 3.3V. PC SDRAM (Synchronous Dynamic Random
Access Memory) uses a fast memory interface technology that
includes using the clock on the chip to synchronize with the CPU
clock so that the timing of the memory chips and the timing of the
CPU are synchronized. This saves time during transmission of data,
subsequently increasing system performance.
The system board also supports the ECC (Error Checking and
Correction) function. To use this function, you must install DIMM
that supports parity. That is, DIMM that typically has 9 memory
chips per side. This kind of module has 8 standard memory chips
and a parity chip. DIMM with no parity has 8 standard memory
chips only. Refer to chapter 1 (System Memory section) for
detailed specification of the memory supported by the system
board.


----------



## PC eye

Briguy said:


> It clearly says that it supports 768mb of ram only if it's registered ram. Is that the same as ecc? http://www.itox.com/pages/support/mbd/cb60bx/CB61B.PDF
> 
> Anyway the ram that I bought says it for a server. Can that be a problem?


 
That will gum up the works! You want desktop not server memory. 



Briguy said:


> http://www.itox.com/pages/support/mbd/cb60bx/CB61B.PDF
> 
> Where do I find ecc parity enabled ram?
> 
> Oh I just found this in the article:
> 
> The system board is equipped with three 168-pin DIMM (Dual
> In-line Memory Module) sockets that support x64/x72 PC
> SDRAM DIMM, 3.3V. PC SDRAM (Synchronous Dynamic Random
> Access Memory) uses a fast memory interface technology that
> includes using the clock on the chip to synchronize with the CPU
> clock so that the timing of the memory chips and the timing of the
> CPU are synchronized. This saves time during transmission of data,
> subsequently increasing system performance.
> The system board also supports the ECC (Error Checking and
> Correction) function. To use this function, you must install DIMM
> that supports parity. That is, DIMM that typically has 9 memory
> chips per side. This kind of module has 8 standard memory chips
> and a parity chip. DIMM with no parity has 8 standard memory
> chips only. Refer to chapter 1 (System Memory section) for
> detailed specification of the memory supported by the system
> board.


 
Good find on the information there. That's prescisely what is needed to try and locate the specific memory best for the board there.

The closest match found is the 72pin 128mb simm not dimm seen at http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?itemid=331209 

That specifies parity error correction in the specs seen there. This type of memory is generally installed in pairs.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> The closest match found is the 72pin 128mb simm not dimm seen at http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?itemid=331209
> 
> That specifies parity error correction in the specs seen there. This type of memory is generally installed in pairs.


 
How many times do you have to be told. His board does not use 72 pin SIMMS!!!!!!


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> That will gum up the works! You want desktop not server memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Good find on the information there. That's prescisely what is needed to try and locate the specific memory best for the board there.
> 
> The closest match found is the 72pin 128mb simm not dimm seen at http://www.memory4less.com/m4l_itemdetail.asp?itemid=331209
> 
> That specifies parity error correction in the specs seen there. This type of memory is generally installed in pairs.



They are dimm not simm. Also I emailed kingston about it to see if they have any model numbers of ram that they have sold in the past so I could go look for them online. Not to mention but my ram stick say Synch on them. Would that be a bad thing?


----------



## PC eye

Briguy said:


> They are dimm not simm. Also I emailed kingston about it to see if they have any model numbers of ram that they have sold in the past so I could go look for them online. Not to mention but my ram stick say Synch on them. Would that be a bad thing?


 
Is Synch the brand name? As far as the link as I said that was about the only memory seeing support for parity found. Once you get into dimms you then see non parity and non ECC becomng pretty much the standard. 

See what you get out of Kingston anyways since that's one of the better brands to start with. As far as seeing 16x9 256mb dimms I ran into this.  http://www.mr-vin.com/images/elah/agaref/16x8.php


----------



## Briguy

PC eye said:


> Is Synch the brand name? As far as the link as I said that was about the only memory seeing support for parity found. Once you get into dimms you then see non parity and non ECC becomng pretty much the standard.
> 
> See what you get out of Kingston anyways since that's one of the better brands to start with. As far as seeing 16x9 256mb dimms I ran into this.  http://www.mr-vin.com/images/elah/agaref/16x8.php



The ram that I bought was pc133 I thought I could get away with it since I'm running a 1ghz cpu on it which is higher then what manual says and it works great, the cpu that is. The ram is another story it only reads 384mb out of 3 x 256mb. What's weird is I bought high and low density ram that was pc100 from this website. They didn't even boot. But they were like some no name brand stuff. The pc133 sticks are Micron. I think the term SYNCH on the ram sticks means synchronized?

http://www.starmicro.net/detail.aspx?ID=280

http://www.starmicro.net/detail.aspx?ID=640

No idea what the 8 digit is for.

I'm going to wait on it I've sent e-mails to kingston and itox and dfi asking them what ram model numbers they could give me that would be compatible with the motherboard. I hate the weekends....


----------



## PC eye

You can't get a lot done on weekends for sure! For any response from either plan on a good wait as well. 

The "8" points at 8 ICs while the memory you are trying to get sees parity which means a 9th IC for that purpose alone. I remember running into parity and non parity memory so many years back referring to simms when buying for older systems then what you have there. 

The last build seeing PC133/100 memory here was on an old Shuttle board also seeing a 768mb max on three slots. The next saw PC1600 DDR memory in a rather short period of time when going from build to build then. 

I'm just wondering if the chipset on the old board there can handle the memory addressing to begin with. That was the problem seen with the older memory with 8 chips on one side requiring the 9th parity chip to compensate. As far as the Synch part that could be for the Sychronous in Sychronous DRAM there.

One site now being reconstructed may be some help later since they carry a lot of the older memory can be seen at  http://www.n-synch.com/ If you don't get anywhere with the emails you may get somewhere once they are back up in finding some working memory.


----------



## Briguy

I don't know why but Kingston recommended this ram: KVR100X64C2/256

I'll buy a stick and see if it will read 256mb on it. Currently it thinks each stick is 128mb. Cross your fingers!


----------



## tyttebøvs

As always, I am confused. If "8" is the number of chips, why does it say this module has 18 of them:

http://www.xppassport.net/256MB-PC100-32X728-CL3-ECC-18CHIP/M/B00006BAAL.htm

256MB PC100 32X72-8 CL3 ECC 18CHIP REG


----------



## tyttebøvs

so now they have banned him?


----------



## Briguy

Yea!!! I solved it the Kingston ram worked. It reads 768mb now! Funny thing is that it's not ecc memory. So that's weird. But I won't complain about that. 

Thanks guys for the help!

Merry Christmas!


----------

